# Second Harddisk Mount Problem



## beafool (Feb 1, 2012)

After upgrade from 8.2 -> 9.0 and reinstall ports and reboot a couple of times, the 2nd harddisk no longer able to mount.  Any idea?

dmesg can see the second harddisk (ada0, previously was known as ad8).


```
ada0 at ata4 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Hitachi HDS722020ALA330 JKAOA3EA> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad8
ada1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <ST310212A 3.02> ATA-5 device
ada1: 66.700MB/s transfers (UDMA4, PIO 16384bytes)
ada1: 9768MB (20005650 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 601379443 Hz quality 800
(ada0:ata4:0:0:0): lost device
(ada0:ata4:0:0:0): removing device entry
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a [rw]...
```

But the harddisk is not found in /dev/


```
# ls -l /dev/ad*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            4 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ad0 -> ada1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            6 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ad0s1 -> ada1s1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            7 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ad0s1a -> ada1s1a
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            7 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ad0s1b -> ada1s1b
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            7 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ad0s1d -> ada1s1d
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            7 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ad0s1e -> ada1s1e
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            7 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ad0s1f -> ada1s1f
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  84 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ada1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  86 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ada1s1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  88 Feb  1 19:11 /dev/ada1s1a
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  90 Feb  1 11:11 /dev/ada1s1b
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  92 Feb  1 19:11 /dev/ada1s1d
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  94 Feb  1 19:11 /dev/ada1s1e
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  96 Feb  1 19:11 /dev/ada1s1f
```

Any command that can make the harddisk appear again?  The second harddisk/partition is in UFS2 and was created using function in sysinstall.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2012)

It might be because the integrity check fails. Previous versions silently ignored them.

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1277


----------



## beafool (Feb 1, 2012)

Disable intergrity check via /boot/loader.conf does not solve the problem.  

The dmesg result show the ada0 has once detected, but next lines, it remove ada0 from the device entry.  So is it like be caused by failure hardware, or driver issue, or?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah. I see, it indeed seems to disappear.

```
(ada0:ata4:0:0:0): lost device
(ada0:ata4:0:0:0): removing device entry
```

Did you check a few obvious things? Power cable, SATA cable etc.?


----------



## beafool (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder, I didn't think of the obvious thing at first.  Power off (instead of just reboot), unplug / replug cables at least solve the problem for now.


----------

